

On adding a "free" operator to JavaScript - jashkenas
https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/es-discuss/2012-October/026007.html

======
jfaucett
here's my thoughts... this sounds more like a bug in the specific js runtime
to me (are there the same problems in v8?) why not just alter 'delete' to work
how the author describes so that delete explicity undefines out the reference
so it can be GC'd? I think the idea of allowing js to worry about memory is
probably not a good one as 'free' seems to suggest.

